# S0-Bus --> ISDN



## Andy Latte (26 September 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

An meiner Arcor-Starter-Box sind zwei Anschlüsse, die auf den S0-Bus gehen. Dort schließe ich ein ISDN-Telefon an. 
Jetzt möchte ich mein Telefon versetzen. Das Kabel (RJ 45) reicht nicht mehr bis zur Box und muss verlängert werden. 

Muss ich eine ISDN-Verlängerung nehmen (10m --> 8€) oder kann ich eins meiner zahlreichen Netzwerkkabel nehmen und sie über einen Adapter (1:1) verlängern?
(Die haben ja auch einen RJ 45). Habe noch keine Zeit gehabt es auszuprobieren. Wird das denn grundsätzlich funktionieren?


----------



## jabba (26 September 2008)

Geht ohne Probleme mit Netzwerkkabel,


----------



## Andy Latte (26 September 2008)

Besten Dank!!!


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (26 September 2008)

Hallo,

aber bitte nur welche, die 1:1 belegt sind. Mit Crossoverkabeln klappt es nicht. Für ISDN reichen parallel verlegte Adern ohne Schirm, da sind Ethernet Kabel besser 

In Wikipedia gibt es auch noch einiges an Infos: S0-Bus

Ein schönes Wochenende
Bernhard Götz


----------

